# Những yếu tố không ngờ lại chính là nguyên nhân khiến làn da kém tươi tắn trong mùa hè



## vietmom (21/5/18)

Dù đã chăm sóc da rất kỹ mỗi ngày, thế nhưng, làn da vẫn nhăn nheo, khô sạm và kém tươi tắn thì bạn nên tìm hiểu xem nguyên nhân đến từ đâu.

*Ngồi điều hòa nhiều (gây khô da)*
Trong thời tiết oi bức của mùa hè, điều hòa chính là thứ được sử dụng thường xuyên. Tuy nhiên, môi trường trong phòng điều hòa rất khô và khiến da bạn dễ bị mất nước, từ đó gây nhăn nheo, bong tróc, ngứa ngáy da. Mặt khác, khi đang ngồi trong phòng điều hòa mà bạn đi ra ngoài thì có thể gặp phải tình trạng sốc nhiệt do thay đổi nhiệt độ đột ngột nên gây kích ứng da và làm tăng cao nguy cơ mắc các bệnh về da như eczema, vẩy nến...



​
*Nheo mắt khi có ánh nắng (làm xuất hiện nếp nhăn)*
Ánh nắng mùa hè rất chói và gay gắt nên khiến bạn thường xuyên phải nheo mắt khi đi ra ngoài. Thế nhưng, điều này sẽ khiến các nếp nhăn hay vết chân chim xuất hiện quanh mắt nhiều hơn và lâu dần còn hình thành quá trình lão hóa diễn ra sớm. Do đó, trước khi ra đường trong mùa hè thì bạn nên bảo vệ đôi mắt của mình bằng cách bôi kem chống nắng và đeo kính râm.




​*Không vệ sinh kính râm thường xuyên (làm da mặt bị bẩn)*
Vào mùa hè thì kính râm là vật dụng được sử dụng mỗi khi ra đường. Do thời tiết ngoài trời quá nóng bức nên gọng kính có thể bị đọng dầu trên da mặt, từ đó gây tích tụ nhiều vi khuẩn trên kính và khiến da mặt của bạn bám bụi bẩn. Vậy nên, bạn cần chăm vệ sinh kính râm thường xuyên hơn bằng các dung dịch lau rửa kính chuyên dụng, từ đó sẽ tránh làm da mặt bị bẩn trong mùa hè.



​
*Đi dép xỏ ngón thường xuyên (làm tổn hại da chân)*
Dép xỏ ngón vừa mát mẻ, vừa khoe được đôi chân xinh xắn, trắng trẻo. Tuy nhiên, việc đi dép xỏ ngón trong suốt mùa hè có thể dẫn đến các vấn đề làm tổn hại đôi chân như làm nhăn nheo da chân, viêm gân, ngón chân hình búa, đau đầu gối, đau mắt cá chân...

Do dép xỏ ngón không có những phần nâng đỡ bàn chân khiến bạn đi lâu sẽ gặp khó chịu, hoặc đau bàn chân. Đồng thời, dép xỏ ngón cũng không che được nhiều vùng da ở chân nên nguy cơ da chân bị cháy nắng, viêm da do tiếp xúc nhiều với ánh nắng mặt trời là điều rất dễ xảy ra.



​
_Nguồn: Guu_​


----------

